# let's see your rides...



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

since we all posted our boats...

let's see some trucks, 4 wheelers, golf carts, motorcycles, tractors, etc...

show off your toys...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

here's my first truck....

sold it after a year to buy dad's old truck...


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

here's my second truck...
bought from dad
victim of cruise control recall (aka burnt to ground)


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

and the 3rd  ....

got sick of riding around on 38" tires after a while and decided to go "practical" after it blew out the turbo and was gonna cost $1500


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

and the 4th...

wrecked the crap out of it after about 5k miles and it was never right after that 
sold it after about a year


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

the current ride...traded in the '04 for it and i'm gonna leave this one alone so i can keep it for a  LONG time


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

the golf cart...this thing is awesome for huntin or just cruisin


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

man i miss thing thing 

just sold it a few months ago so that i could afford this new truck...
2005 Yamaha YFZ 450....probably the fastest 4wheeler ever made without dumping tons of money for mods into it


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

2004 New Holland...these guys had just sunk the 4wheeler in the creek and were soakin wet...it was like 40 degrees


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 18, 2006)

*Brad*

Why do I get the feeling you are a FORD man

BTW, nice rides.


----------



## JMack (Jul 18, 2006)

here's my 05 wrangler rubicon w/ 5.5" long arm lift on 36" super swamper irocs and 06 kawasaki brute force 750 on 29.5" outlaws

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h225/justinw9988/100_0117_edited.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h225/justinw9988/100_02742.jpg


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

Buford_Dawg said:
			
		

> Why do I get the feeling you are a FORD man
> 
> BTW, nice rides.



i have no clue what would make you think somethin like that


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

justin- that is a NICE lookin jeep right there....and the 4wheeler aint bad either- my buddy has a brute force- how you likin yours?


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

here's my brothers jeep that i drive every now and then when i can talk him into tradin -


----------



## JMack (Jul 18, 2006)

love the brute it has crazy power only prob is all the power and outlaws, belts can go quick if not light on the thumb in thick mud eventhough i have a clutch kit


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

JUSTINW9988 said:
			
		

> love the brute it has crazy power only prob is all the power and outlaws, belts can go quick if not light on the thumb in thick mud eventhough i have a clutch kit



yea me and my buddy went out to durhamtown his first time out on it and he smoked his belts bad pulling someone out of the mud


----------



## wvhunter (Jul 20, 2006)

My 2005 Brute Force. Has IPT wheels and 26" Mud Lites


----------



## 56willysnut (Jul 20, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> here's my brothers jeep that i drive every now and then when i can talk him into tradin -



 Heck that ain't no jeep, get that thing off the parking lot!!!


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's mine..


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok...  One more time!!


----------



## jason308 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Here's mine....*

A little late but I didn't have a recent pic of the truck...Just cleaned her up this morning....







front view


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 1, 2006)

jason308 said:
			
		

> A little late but I didn't have a recent pic of the truck...Just cleaned her up this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





that's pretty sharp right there...what kinda tires are those?


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 1, 2006)

biggabuck said:
			
		

> Ok...  One more time!!



im likin that camo job...is that trim peices or what


----------



## jason308 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Brad....*

Thanks, man. Those tires are Bridgestone Dueler M/Ts. They don't ride as good as a BFG M/T IMO but I got them from a buddy of mine cheap. Decent in the mud too.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 1, 2006)

jason308 said:
			
		

> Those are Bridgestone Dueler M/Ts. They don't ride as good as a BFG M/T IMO but I got them from a buddy of mine cheap. Decent in the mud too.



they look a lot like the bfg's...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 1, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:
			
		

> Got an '05 GMS 2500 HD last year...love the truck but man do I hate the mileage right now.....



With your deep pockets, no need to worry about all that cash going in the tank!!


----------



## jason308 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Brad...*



			
				bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> they look a lot like the bfg's...



But it just ain't the same!!


----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2006)

2002 Silverado

2005 Sportsman 500 H.O.

1998 German Schnauzer


----------



## jason308 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Dub....*

Good taste sir!


----------



## alphachief (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's my baby...love them Hemi Rams!


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's one I used to have.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't believe nobody's posted mine yet.  
Oh that's right, it's stealth....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I can't believe nobody's posted mine yet.
> Oh that's right, it's stealth....




yea, yours may have been one of the longest running "'s "    i've ever witnessed on this board


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 1, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Here's one I used to have.



where's the ol gator???


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 3, 2006)

One play toy.....


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 3, 2006)

Here are pictures of two of my toy's.


----------



## Kdog (Aug 3, 2006)

Dang Phil, if I had a pile of fiberglass I would put it up.     

Al, sure you dont live in FL???

In addition, if I had a pic of my grocery getter, I would put it in front of your ride Phil.     

Kdog


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 3, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> man i miss thing thing
> 
> just sold it a few months ago so that i could afford this new truck...
> 2005 Yamaha YFZ 450....probably the fastest 4wheeler ever made without dumping tons of money for mods into it


         yeah rite ..........


----------



## Kdog (Aug 3, 2006)

Papi, that is a nice ride.  Can you tell us about it???

Kdog


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 4, 2006)

Kdog said:
			
		

> Dang Phil, if I had a pile of fiberglass I would put it up.
> 
> Al, sure you dont live in FL???
> 
> ...


One day y'all are gonna' feel bad for picking on me.  
Your mother must be so disappointed.....


----------



## Kdog (Aug 4, 2006)

My mother loves me...     

My wife on the other hand just walked away while leaving this impression...."I am soooo sick of it"  Sorry but I had to ask, sooooo sick of what????? 

Guess I should have been in the bed so I could be sleeping...

Kdog


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 4, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> where's the ol gator???


rite cheer!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 4, 2006)

The Gator looks better since you got the sweet gum tree removed.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's my latest toy, bought 3 weeks ago. Haven't even had the chance to get mud on it yet. 
Funny thing is my son thinks its his.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 4, 2006)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> The Gator looks better since you got the sweet gum tree removed.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 4, 2006)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> yeah rite ..........



you know i'm right..


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 4, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Here's my latest toy, bought 3 weeks ago. Haven't even had the chance to get mud on it yet.
> Funny thing is my son thinks its his.



dang they changed em up a pretty good bit this year...i kinda like it


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 4, 2006)

Kdog,
2001 Kawasaki,Corbin seat,Vance and Hines pipes,bored oversize,different cam,Custom paint by yours truly.Sounds wicked,Awesome torque.
32 trophies on the shelf.
And its for sale!!!!
Wanna buy or trade something for it??

Chris


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 4, 2006)

PAPPILLION said:
			
		

> Kdog,
> 2001 Kawasaki,Corbin seat,Vance and Hines pipes,bored oversize,different cam,Custom paint by yours truly.Sounds wicked,Awesome torque.
> 32 trophies on the shelf.
> And its for sale!!!!
> ...


I'll trade ya' a new .260 rifle for it.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 4, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> dang they changed em up a pretty good bit this year...i kinda like it



Really happy with it so far, love the EFI too. Going down to the property for the weekend to give it a workout.


----------



## Kdog (Aug 4, 2006)

Papp, I wish I could, but my wife would have my bags packed and at the front door when I pulled up on that one.     

Very nice paint as well.    

Kdog


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 4, 2006)

Kdog said:
			
		

> Papp, I wish I could, but my wife would have my bags packed and at the front door when I pulled up on that one.



Translation:  meow


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 4, 2006)

Phil,
You dont own any guns remember.....

Conjure up enough stuff to trade it can be yours!!

Cant ride it anyhow$&^&*%*& surgery.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 4, 2006)

PAPPILLION said:
			
		

> Phil,
> You dont own any guns remember.....
> 
> Conjure up enough stuff to trade it can be yours!!
> ...


I'm trying to get rid of the bike I got.   
You'll heal up.....


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 4, 2006)

Phil,Not soon enough.......

Got one for sale-Translation,Wife on you too!!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 4, 2006)

Kdog said:
			
		

> Papp, I wish I could, but my wife would have my bags packed and at the front door when I pulled up on that one.
> 
> Very nice paint as well.
> 
> Kdog


If thats all it takes I need to buy it


----------



## RiverRunner (Aug 15, 2006)

*Toys*

Here are some of my toys.  I have since sold the 4-wheeler and bought my golf cart and lifted it 7 inches and put the 24's on it .  My daily driver is a Tacoma double cab 4x4, but I couldn't find any pics of it


----------



## RiverRunner (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, I just found a a couple more.  This was this past Fourth of July.   My wife and I rented a house on Aligator Point and I wanted to take my boat and golf cart and not make two trips.  So I improvised, hooked the boat to the cart backed it on the trailer, positioned the boat alll the way to one side, then the cart fit perfectly on the back.  The coolers were loaded with ice, so that gave me enough tongue wieght and it pulled just fine.  My wife was embarassed and was scared to follow me down there....hahahha


----------



## HenryHunter (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is my daily driver.1994 nissan ext. cab. v-6 4x4 with roughly 275k. Great truck.


----------



## msdins (Aug 15, 2006)

*Here's mine*

Here is my new DD.


----------



## Duramax (Aug 15, 2006)

Here are my toys!


----------



## gapeach (Aug 17, 2006)

*my new ride...*

Here's my new ride....a 2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser.....I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## contender* (Aug 17, 2006)

56willysnut said:
			
		

> Heck that ain't no jeep, get that thing off the parking lot!!!



You got it 56! I just got thru sandblastin the frame on my 73 cj-5. Had a 72 and traded it for a 97 wrangler, hated that thing every time I drove it. Traded the 97 for the one I'm restoring now. If you need any sheet metal let me know I've got a few pieces in the basment, I'm usin fiberglass on this one NO RUST! 

Now for the T-O-Y-S-----
2002 2500HD 496 allison tans



1973 CJ-5



1996 Vulcan 1500 classic


----------



## BDAWG (Aug 17, 2006)

HERE THEY ARE


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 18, 2006)

Here are a few of my Toys:
My new project- 85 4Runner now on 39.5" Iroks





My old Tacoma:




A Tacoma buggy I drive from time to time: (Teaching my GF how to drive in the pic)





I had a YJ on 36" TSL on 44/60 axles need to scan the pics and DD a 03 Tundra Ext. Cab


----------



## badger (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## pfharris1965 (Sep 11, 2006)

*...*



SouthPaw Draw said:


> With your deep pockets, no need to worry about all that cash going in the tank!!


 
 

Yah right....  

That is the problem...the gas has made the pockets rather shallow...plus the fact that we still need two members...


----------



## cball917 (Sep 18, 2006)

*My truck*

This is my rig. 1993 F-250 on 35's. Dana 60 front and rear, 4.11 gears. good ol truck


----------

